# skinny?



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx has been looking skinny to me. he hasn't been to the vet in a long time so I haven't talked to them about weight.
you can easily feel his ribs, and when he runs you can BARELY see his ribs. not anything extreme or whatever, but you can just barely see them when he stretches, or runs and stuff. I will post pictures if needed. 

AND, sorry if it seems like I keep asking you guys questions lately LOL.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of him from the top and side?


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Thought I'd go ahead and post pictures.













And a different view in case it helps:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

And this is him wet, if it makes it any easier to see. I'm just wanting to know how much to feed and if he looks slim? I want the best for him. He weighs 70 pounds at almost nine months old an is 25 in. Tall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

anyone? lol help please


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I cant really tell from the photos, he looks "slim" which is healthy in most cases but I cant get a good view if he is "skinny" and needs weight.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

:Bump: 
Jaxx is under weight. I caught a picture of his ribs peeking out here:







I'm going to start feeding a little more than I am now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## karan (Aug 19, 2013)

Even my dog is of 2 years and skinny ??? He runs a lot and eats boiled chicken every day...what should i do to increase his weight???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## karan (Aug 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

karan said:


> Even my dog is of 2 years and skinny ??? He runs a lot and eats boiled chicken every day...what should i do to increase his weight???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think he looks just the right weight  
Does your vet say anything about it? If you are really concerned about his weight, you could try feeding him some dry food, or just more food than you are feeding him now. He's a cutie  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Karan .. your dog does not look like it needs to gain any more weight. Jaxx's mom.. your dog has a decided tuck, but looks in good condition. If you look at dogs competing routinely in sporting venues, they are usually leaner with marked tuck and the last few ribs showing. Maybe your dog is secretly training  . He will continue to fill out over the next several months and will probably pick up some more weight as he does.


----------



## karan (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you both!!! However i have to take him to the vet today for his routine shots... I will get him checked ??


----------

